# WIN A NRS SUP PACKAGE VALUED AT OVER $2200



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

CKS is has partnered with NRS, Sweet, Teva, Kokatat Werner and Astral; and is launching The Big Baron Inflatable SUP Sweepstakes.
Colorado Kayak Supply - CKS - Sports/Recreation/Activities - Buena Vista, CO - Sweepstakes | Facebook

It's free to enter. You basically click on the link and then enter your name and email. We will pick a winner on March 1.

*Contest contains the following items:*
NRS Big Baron SUP - $1195
Sweet Strutter Helmet - $199.95
Sweet Shambala Shorts - $119.00
Werner Fiji SUP paddle - $138.95
Kokatat Paddle Jacket - GORE TEX - $179.95
Kokatat NeoCore Tops and bottoms - $108 and $86
Astral Camino PFD - $114.95
Teva Gnarkosi Shoes - $99.95

This is the ultimate inflatable SUP package. Here is a review on the new NRS Big Baron SUP:
The NRS Big Baron Inflatable SUP Review


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

A lot of folks have signed up, but you still have a few more days to win an awesome SUP package.


----------

